# OLD adult trike



## carlalotta (Nov 21, 2011)

This was given to my Dad by a local guy who knew he was into old bicycles (he bought it on a farm sale for $1 haha) Missing a lot of parts, no brand name on it but still pretty cool. Any thoughts on what it might be??


----------



## barracuda (Nov 21, 2011)

That looks for all the world like a Gormully & Jeffery high-wheel tandem from the early 1890's. A fairly complete model is worth a great deal of money. I would post this tandem in the General Discusssion area or at the Wheelmen's site for more information.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 22, 2011)

*G & J tandem trike*

yes,it is a G&J tandem trike . one sold at copake in 2007  ,you can check there post sales and get some photos.. the man that bought the bike at copake has recently finished restoring his machine ,.. I will put you in contact with him if you get in touch with me ,, wbranche@cfl.rr.com, or if you are selling what you have let me know ,, thanks walter branche ----   lot #4a ,there are 9 photos, selling price 23,500.00


----------



## Dave K (Nov 22, 2011)

You should try to track down the farm/person that sold at the auction to see if they have any of the missing parts


----------



## carlalotta (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is the progress to date. Also, if anyone know who made the replica of this bike a few years back, I would love to get in touch with them.


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work getting that back together!!


----------



## robertc (Dec 29, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW" now that is a find.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 30, 2011)

carlalotta said:


> Here is the progress to date. \




Simply outstanding work.  You are an inspiration to all of us.

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Wonderful restoration job thus far! Glad to see you had so many of the original parts to reassemble it. A rare and collectable tricycle to own.

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes that is an amazing velocipede! It looks more like a farm combine! Is the steering with the L and R handles?


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's something for a little inspiration...http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=16039&weiid=5706002&archive=y&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 19, 2013)

Carlaotta, I'm not sure if you finished your trike, but I found this.


----------



## DJ Bill (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, at $180 back then it was an expensive ride. So, did you have all he original parts or did you track them down from the farm? The stories those parts could tell.....

What sort of chain went on those sprockets? It appears to be a derivative of the old chain you see on farm implements of the period..


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 12, 2014)

since joining The Cabe i've been amazed 
at what i have seen in vintage originals 
and restored bikes very cool 

and today finding this trike WOW


----------

